# Need recomendation for a good removal company



## Fay Clough (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi every one

Thanks to all of you who answered my previous question, now here is another one 

I have few bits and pieces that I need to send to Estepona like my grandson’s toys my printer etc... nothing big like furniture. Can any one suggest a removal company that is tried and tested and my stuff would not go missing:confused2:

I will be most grateful for your advice.
Fay


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Fay Clough said:


> Hi every one
> 
> Thanks to all of you who answered my previous question, now here is another one
> 
> ...


You could try SEUR which is a parcel service company, but you can send anything with them. It's probably pricy, but I don't know. I do know they're a well known national (international?) company.
Here's a link in English
SEUR - Urgent Transport Service


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Try Way2Go Removals.....they're very good!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

The only company I've trusted EVER is INTERDEAN. For small moves I'd rent a van. iirc there is a company that does oneway van rentals.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> The only company I've trusted EVER is INTERDEAN. For small moves I'd rent a van. iirc there is a company that does oneway van rentals.


Way2Go do one way as well Chris....the link's above!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Way2Go do one way as well Chris....the link's above!


Aye, we used Way2Go when we came over in April. Picked the van up at their place near Orpington, back home, grossly overloaded the van, down to Portsmouth, ferry to Santander, drove down here (near Arboleas, Almeria), unloaded then dropped the van off at Javea ...... bish, bash, bosh... sorted:clap2:

Does exactly what it says on the tin......... or in this case, the side of the van



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, we used Way2Go when we came over in April. Picked the van up at their place near Orpington, back home, grossly overloaded the van, down to Portsmouth, ferry to Santander, drove down here (near Arboleas, Almeria), unloaded then dropped the van off at Javea ...... bish, bash, bosh... sorted:clap2:
> 
> Does exactly what it says on the tin......... or in this case, the side of the van
> 
> ...


How much do they charge??

Jo xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> How much do they charge??
> 
> Jo xx


If I remember correctly I think it worked out about £130ish/day for a Luton van (with a tail lift so I could get me bike in & out easily)



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> If I remember correctly I think it worked out about £130ish/day for a Luton van (with a tail lift so I could get me bike in & out easily)
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy



hhmmm, we have a quad bike back in the UK that, now we have a house with some land, the kids want brought over, and I could also do with a couple of chest of drawers, and my rowing machine, and, and........

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> How much do they charge??
> 
> Jo xx


Give Ann a ring Jo!

It's a family business.....very nice people. Southerners like you......but not as posh as you obviously. 

No one's as posh as you....not even Joanna Lumley!


----------

